# Happy New Year Everyone!



## Pisis (Dec 30, 2005)

Well I just want to wish a very happy and sweet upcoming *New Year 2006*. May it be productive, full of success, love, peace, harmony and *fun on ww2aircraft.net!*

Pisis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

I will wait till the New Years tow ish everyone that. Dont want to bring bad luck saying it early.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

you considder it bad luck to do it before hand?

and yeah i'd wait till tomorrow too.............


----------



## v2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Happy New Year
 
v2


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh boy, lets not get a ladies thread started again. The last one got out of hand and we had to lock the thread. It was posted not to start another. 

I am going to let these pictures slide because of the message but I can see this one getting out of hand again because some members of this forum will post damn close to porn in it agian.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

shame on them!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 30, 2005)

yes, shame!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

You think it is funny, but if we let this site get labeled as a porn site, then they will put restrictions on it and so forth.

This site is about WW2 aviation.

As I said I will let those 2 pics slide because of the 2006 motive to them (plus I like the women in them  ).


----------



## Pisis (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, I fully understand it but posting girls in swimsuite ins't porn, or?
BTW, how do they get it labeled? Is there anything like Internet Police or something?
Interesting fact: Because of my often posts about Israel Jews, now I get sapm emails like "get cheap plane ticket to Israel" etc... Kinda scares me.....


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2005)

There actually are groups that comb the internet looking at site content that is used for identification for content filters used by schools and some libraries. Some companies also use the content filters.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 31, 2005)

Sad New Year ... I hope you all eat ass and die... 

What? I figured if it were bad luck to say "happy new year" before ...it must be like a reversal...if you tell them all the truth ... I...urh ...yeah.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2005)

pD, put the bottle down and slowly step away from the alchohol...


----------



## v2 (Dec 31, 2005)

empty bottle


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2005)

Prost Neujahr you maggots !


----------



## Pisis (Dec 31, 2005)

v2 said:


> empty bottle



_I wouldn't say so... _


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Yes, I fully understand it but posting girls in swimsuite ins't porn, or?
> BTW, how do they get it labeled? Is there anything like Internet Police or something?
> Interesting fact: Because of my often posts about Israel Jews, now I get sapm emails like "get cheap plane ticket to Israel" etc... Kinda scares me.....



I am not saying what you posted is bad. What I am saying is that others come in here and start posting the porn stuff because they think it is okay to do so. 

That is why the admin said no more ladies threads.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 31, 2005)

rgr


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2005)

and please change your siggy Pisis, I am tired of seeing my IP posted on every one of your posts........quite tedious

many thanks


----------



## evangilder (Dec 31, 2005)

Be careful out there tonight guys. It's a double whammy night. New Years Eve is what I used to call "amateur night" in my drinking days. Couple that with it being a saturday night and it adds to it. Plus it's raining here in SoCal. Have fun, I just want to see everyone back in one piece in the new year. <end of dad lecture...>

I wish you all a safe and great new year!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year all.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2005)

god evan, you have a second kid and WHAM it's on with the lectures  

i aint going out anyway, we've got a tube of pringles, some really, really cheap cola and without a paddle on DVD, i doubt i'll stay up the whole night anyway........

happy new year.........


----------



## Pisis (Dec 31, 2005)

Erich said:


> and please change your siggy Pisis, I am tired of seeing my IP posted on every one of your posts........quite tedious
> 
> many thanks



ok, may it be your xmas gift from me to you


----------



## Pisis (Dec 31, 2005)

happy new year's eve everyone, i'm bailin' out!!!


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year, folk's 8)


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2005)

again Prost Neujahr guys, careful with the booze please. I'll be making love to my woman


----------



## v2 (Dec 31, 2005)

5 minutes to 2006- Happy New Year !!!


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 31, 2005)

Erich said:


> again Prost Neujahr guys, careful with the booze please. I'll be making love to my woman



Tonight, for me...........it will have to be my hand I'm afraid..............but which one


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year!

  

  

::


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2005)

hopefully i'm the first to say this from britain in the new year!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2005)

this year doesn't feel any different to 2005


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 31, 2005)

Merry Christmas (I'm gonna be the 1st to do that for 2006 he-he  )

Happy New Year, folk's 8)


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 31, 2005)

Sod it!!!!!!!!!! Happy Easter as well


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 31, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> this year doesn't feel any different to 2005



Yeah, I hate this year so far............I wanna go back to 1873 again


----------



## plan_D (Dec 31, 2005)

Use the left, Hot Space. It never gets much attention. And happy new year everyone ...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2005)

Im freakin drunk as hell, blowing off fireworks.... HAPPY NEW YEAR YOU BASTARDS!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year All, hope everyone had a good one (Les you sound like you are!).


----------



## marconi (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2006)

Ditto from moi. Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 1, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

While 2005 was a good year for me personally. It was a bastard year to the world. And a big bastard to certain members of this forum. So, let's make 2006 a good one ... I know I am!


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 1, 2006)

Do you know what time I went to bed? Around 8:00am - ing


----------



## Pisis (Jan 1, 2006)

Erich said:


> again Prost Neujahr guys, careful with the booze please. I'll be making love to my woman



tell me about it........ i......... um failed? or not?............  
i gotta to "refill" it today nite................


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Years Day!!!


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2006)

who gives a fat turd ............


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year Yeah!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2006)

Some snaps from last night/morning...


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey, those are pretty good piccies m8 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2006)

Quite a light show.
You look like: "You've got about a second and a half to get that f*ckin' camera outta my face. Oh wait, I'm taking the picture myself."


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks space, and yea NS, I was handing the camera to my wife to take a pic and her intoxication wouldnt allow her to push the little silver thingy on top of the camera, so alittle self-gratifi......

That doesnt sound right...


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2006)

Les you look older than me you young fart !

too much booze dude ! and sex............  so when do you get a piercing in your nose for a chain from nose to ear ??

thumbs up to a better year ahead guys, like I said who gives a fat turd


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2006)

Cool stuff, Les! Here's to 2006 being much better than last year, and you getting your house back in order.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 1, 2006)

nice pix


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2006)

getting your house back in order....................yes go for it Les and take no prisoners ............


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2006)

Maybe if we arrange a work party, we can descend on your house like ants on a picnic.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2006)

*Happy New Years everyone or Frohes Neues Jahr for all the German speakers out there.*

Me and my wife met some of our friends at her house where she has a Finnish Grilling Hut in your garden. It is a small hut which you will on the pictures below that you grill in. The heat from the fire heats the place up and you keep toasty warm. Then about an hour before midnight we went into town to where the big New Years celebration was. Most of the town of Ansbach was there and it was like a minature New York Times Square (only 30,000 people at most were there, probably only like 5000 and I was just too drunk and am over exagerating. Anyhow it was fun and was a good celebration. The fireworks were great and I enjoyed shooting off my rockets as well. My stomach and head did not agree with me the next day. Anyhow I have pictures posted below of the hut but not of hte celebration because I accidently left my camara in the grill hut when we walked down into town.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2006)

I've never seen the Finnish grilling hut before, but I love the idea. Then you can BBQ year round and enjoy it. Very cool!


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2006)

excellent ! reminds me of the Japanese cut it, grill at at your table. what a hoot ...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2006)

Good pics Les, quite a light show you put on! Nice pics as well Alder, looks like a fun place to do your BBQing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes it is great. Me and my wife want to build one next the Finnish Sauna that we are going to build at our new house when we get to Alaska. You can grill all year long and in the Summer time you can pull down the sides to have it an open area and then it does not get hot inside. You can also cover the grill to make a table and then you can sit out late playing cards and what not. It really was great.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 1, 2006)

nice pics there adler. i had quite a personal silvester (as how is it caled in czecho). some sect, wine and beer......... some dancin'......... and some love........ here's mine......


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2006)

Awesome stuff Adler... Looks like u guys had a great time as well...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 1, 2006)

and so it continues.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks to me like you had a good time.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2006)

Good pics fellas. 
That Finnish grilling hut looks great. It kinda reminds me of a Nova Scotian barbecue tent. A plastic tarp with a hole cut in the top so you don't gas yourself to death.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Good pics fellas.
> That Finnish grilling hut looks great. It kinda reminds me of a Nova Scotian barbecue tent. A plastic tarp with a hole cut in the top so you don't gas yourself to death.



LOL


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 1, 2006)

Looking at all these pics makes me realise just what a crap Xmas/New Year I've had


----------



## plan_D (Jan 2, 2006)

It's okay, Hot Space, all that lot have a f*ckin' shit year ...they just have to make up for it at christmas. So ...wait a second...your years are shit too ... oh, I'm sorry.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 2, 2006)

pisis that woman looks a little like you actually


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 2, 2006)

plan_D said:


> It's okay, Hot Space, all that lot have a f*ckin' sh*t year ...they just have to make up for it at christmas. So ...wait a second...your years are sh*t too ... oh, I'm sorry.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 2, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> pisis that woman looks a little like you actually



of course, she's my 2nd half


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 2, 2006)

Pisis said:


> nice pics there adler. i had quite a personal silvester (as how is it caled in czecho). some sect, wine and beer......... some dancin'......... and some love........ here's mine......


----------

